# Tabletop World release Guard Tower



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Tabletop World have released a new 28mm terrain piece, the Guard Tower.




Tabletop World said:


> In dark medieval times, every city had to defend itself. Buildings like Guard Tower enable soldiers to spot the enemy on time in order to make all necessary actions to properly prepare the city for attack. When the soldiers on the Guard Tower sound the alarm, town gates are being sealed and all who can fight equip themselves with weapons and readily await the battle to commence. Guard towers are built on the outskirts of a city, preferably on higher ground. These buildings have to be sturdy enough to withstand enemy’s cannon balls, stones thrown by catapults or even attacks by frenzied monsters such as Giants and Treeman. It has to be high enough so soldiers are able to see as much landscape as possible. Sometimes whole regiments of archers and other troops are stationed in one Guard Tower.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

Now that is a nice piece of terrain, for what you get its reasobably priced too, but on my paupers budget I think I will have to stick to foamboard buildings


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Very nice peice.... but when it costs £100 =/ . Not something I'd be paying out just for terrain...


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

Now that thing is bitchin'! 

But at that price... no thank you.


----------



## Lord Reevan (May 1, 2008)

I think it's pretty good even with that price. take the 4 window balcony thingies, you can make 2 small houses out of them, take the tower pieces you could make a larger house and a guard outpost thingy and still have a few bits to add some character to other things. Well worth that price I would say


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

looks nice, but once again the link doesnt work for me


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

thats extremely cheap considering the size and quality and materials (something this size in plastic would probably be £60, so £40 extra for resin is cheap), if FW did this the price could easily be double that.


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

UGh.... I think I just nerdgasmed.


----------



## yanlou (Aug 17, 2008)

wow thats big, very nice as well, shame about the price tho,


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Very cool but for that price i would just make one out of Balsa wood =/


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

I don't know why people are complaining about the price. With the quality of the sculpt and the amount of material involved, $149 is a great deal. Especially if you consider the fact that you could use this in several different systems.


----------



## Judas Masias (Jun 5, 2008)

It looks awsome but the price is the real buzz killer for me. For that price i could get 3 of these
View attachment 7411
for $30.00 each plus bits to deck it out and it's plastic not Resin. Here is the link.http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/catalog/productDetail.jsp?catId=cat440008a&prodId=prod1095514


----------



## Bubblematrix (Jun 4, 2009)

My issue isn't with the price, it is with my lack of funds!

That is one lovely piece, and for the details and quality well worth it, I just wish I could afford one.

It really does show that you get what you pay for.


----------



## tu_shan82 (Mar 7, 2008)

Yeah I'm the same as you, I definitely think the Tabletop World tower is worth every cent, I just can't afford to buy it, so sadly I'm limited to the plastic GW tower (or at least I would be if I played fantasy), which is nice and all, and also worth it's price. I guess what I'm saying is you get what you pay for.


----------



## fynn (Sep 19, 2008)

yeah, its a tad pricey, but as stella says, if it was done by FW you would be talking double the price.


----------

